# Do you see what I see?



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

I recently bought one of these 70's "acoustic" indoors phone booths.









Here's one in it's original use and position:








(The phone is not a cellphone...)

I'm going to have fun with this project!


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

First thing I thought when I saw the picture was that it was some weird kind of bedpan! Lol!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

This is going to be insane, especially in the hands of the fake driftwood king. Looks like it already has a false botom build in for you also


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

It's a huge toilet! 

(kidding)

Looks like an awesome vivarium project for sure. Good luck!


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm curious to see how you're going to seal the contoured front. This has a lot of potential, especially since it looks to be wall-mountable. Can't say I ever remember seeing a wall-mounted vivarium before. Now if only you could hook it up to a swiveling tv-mount


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

PeanutbuttER said:


> I'm curious to see how you're going to seal the contoured front. This has a lot of potential, especially since it looks to be wall-mountable. Can't say I ever remember seeing a wall-mounted vivarium before. Now if only you could hook it up to a swiveling tv-mount


i have recently been thinking about making a wall mounted viv to save space. i am very interested to see how this comes out-.


----------



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

This is, indeed, going to be wall-mounted. Whether a tv-mount will do the trick or not, will be decided after I get an idea of the weight of the whole thing. But there's going to be scaping with fake rock and fake tree/root and there's going to be a pond in the bottom. And the whole thing is over 100 gals...

There's going to be live plants in there and I'm thinking I want to save some energy by mounting the thing beside a window and indeed, make a swiveling stand to be able to turn it towards the window during daylight. An electrician friend was interested in automating it for me.

Possible fauna, if any, is not decided yet. Depends a lot on if I can come up with "doors" for this beast or not.

GRIMM, humble thanks.

And thanks everyone for all the inspiration. I hope to return some.


----------



## Newtnerd (May 4, 2011)

I'm very interested in seeing this tank progress. It has me wondering what other random containers could be used for vivs. Good luck on the build


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Subscribed! Can't wait to see it built out. I hope you'll keep us updated with the progress as it goes.


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow with its size and height... some nice ranitomeya of any type would be awesome in here. Some varaderos or something. Cant wait. Sealing/doors is going to be interesting though.


----------



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for your comments!



HX said:


> This is, indeed, going to be wall-mounted. Whether a tv-mount will do the trick or not, will be decided after I get an idea of the weight of the whole thing. But there's going to be scaping with fake rock and fake tree/root and there's going to be a pond in the bottom. And the whole thing is over 100 gals...


Just realised that a ceilingmount is what I need. Better than wallmount, definitely.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

This will be a very unique build. Looking forward to it !


----------



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

Havin' a little difficulties in deciding what I need to equip this thing with, so I started with the hardscape to get an idea












There's some 15 planters built in the rockwall and stump.

Next, lighting and the water dynamics...

What would you light this thing with?


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

It would be cool.. if you were an electronics geek to drill holes in the top and install LEDS with acrylic shields (so the moisture wouldnt hurt them).. just thinking wildly here


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

WOW this thing is MOVING!!! and the quality is amazing!!! LEDs are already sealed excpet for the cath and anode connections which wouldnt be hard to mount them on the dry side of the viv. the plant growth lighting is difficult, but maybe a round CFL at the top?


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Is that real wood? It looks like it was made for this tank.


----------



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

deboardfam said:


> It would be cool.. if you were an electronics geek to drill holes in the top and install LEDS with acrylic shields (so the moisture wouldnt hurt them).. just thinking wildly here


Ummm, I'm not an el-geek, but I do know a couple...
I'm also not too well aware of the leds these days. Do they produce enough light to grow plants without making a Swiss cheese out of the bowl?

I like the idea of leds, naturally. I pay for electricity.



motydesign said:


> WOW this thing is MOVING!!! and the quality is amazing!!! LEDs are already sealed excpet for the cath and anode connections which wouldnt be hard to mount them on the dry side of the viv. the plant growth lighting is difficult, but maybe a round CFL at the top?



Thanks, motydesign!

Round CF would definitely be nice to fix in there. Doesn't take much depth.
Gotta look into the wholesale lists to see what kind of kelvins they do.




PeanutbuttER said:


> Is that real wood? It looks like it was made for this tank.


The wood is fake. But oh, how I like your words.

Here's the scape at an early stage:


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

wow, that's going to turn into something awsome!


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

LEDs would be perfect for this tank since they take up so little space.


----------



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm just studying some 10 W leds. They are pretty big. They also heat up...

I'd love to use leds, but what kind and how many, to get enough/right kind of light to keep the plants growing in there...?


----------



## Tadbit (Jul 16, 2010)

This may be too far off as far as what kind of LED's you're looking at getting but on this thread check out Kroton's post half way down. These circular LED's seem to be very high powered and extremely low profile if space might be an issue. Again, it might not be what you're looking for but it gives an idea as to the kind of options that are becoming more available.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/70886-led-lighting-3.html


BTW great to see you posting your creations again HX. I LOVE to see your build threads!


----------



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow, those things take no room at all, dephtwise. Interesting.
Thank you.


----------



## SAUCE BOSS (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow this is going to look amazing!! Good luck!


----------



## Raf (Feb 20, 2010)

As always - Just perfect!
Makes me wanna start all over again


----------



## cjelley (May 5, 2011)

I'm very interested in seeing this tank progress. Looks like it could turn out awesome!


----------



## oldkid (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow! Keep us updated with all the pics you can. You have inspired me to look beyond the norm.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

The BEST background work as always. I'll be PM'ing you next time I start a project for sure. Nothing really beats this method as far as detail and design possibilities.

Just a question...Is this piece completly removable? I was just thinking about how that thing mounts to a wall, and it looks like it needs to be attached from the inside, before the background is in place.


----------



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

SAUCE BOSS said:


> Wow this is going to look amazing!! Good luck!


Thanks, luck is needed to overcome a few stages of work ahead: buffing the acrylic hoods, making doors, lighting...




Raf said:


> As always - Just perfect!
> Makes me wanna start all over again


Thanks, Raf.




cjelley said:


> I'm very interested in seeing this tank progress. Looks like it could turn out awesome!


I hope I manage to pull it through. Kinda new to me, too.




oldkid said:


> Wow! Keep us updated with all the pics you can. You have inspired me to look beyond the norm.


Thanks, oldkid. I am happy to hear you're inspired!
I'll try to update.




GRIMM said:


> The BEST background work as always. I'll be PM'ing you next time I start a project for sure. Nothing really beats this method as far as detail and design possibilities.
> 
> Just a question...Is this piece completly removable? I was just thinking about how that thing mounts to a wall, and it looks like it needs to be attached from the inside, before the background is in place.


Thank you, GRIMM.
I'm sure all methods have their ups and downs. Do PM, if you think there's something I can help you with.

So far the hardscape is removable. I'm thinking it's smart to make all scapings and equipment installation before go for buffing the plastic.
The bowl has been wallmounted in it's original use, but I'm thinking about a ceilingmount for it, to have it close to a window and rotating for natural sunlight during day/inwards for viewing when needed...

Thanks again for the words, people.


----------

